# Photos too large for attaching, or...?



## Sax in the Snow (Jun 24, 2006)

I've read all the attachment posts I could find but didn't see this one. We took photos (with my wife's little point and shoot) of my Yani A902 that I need to sell but when I tried to attach them they kept failing. They are .jpg files. Turns out the photos are about 4 times over the maximum stated on the attachment page: ie max allowed is 488kb, 720w x 800h and my typical photos are 2MB 1950w x 2600h.

How do I shrink the .jpg file down to fit the maximum? Or am I missing something else? P.S. Can we have 8 photos or is that limited too?

Any help highly appreciated!! Greg


----------



## Dog Pants (Mar 14, 2003)

Greg,

Go to photobucket.com or a similar hosting site and create a free account.

Log into that account and upload the files from your computer.

copy the IMG code from the picture you've uploaded and post a message here then you just paste the IMG code anywhere in your message.

It's easy and with a little practice you'll be posting pics and getting them deleted by the moderators in no time.

Which reminds me, we haven't had a visit from The Hoff for while now....

ahh bugger!!. Photobucket is down for maintenance. :evil::evil::evil::evil:

Some things, even The Hoff can't control.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Sax in the Snow said:


> How do I shrink the .jpg file down to fit the maximum? Or am I missing something else? P.S. Can we have 8 photos or is that limited too?


I use Photoshop to resize images. As well as physically resizing them, you can compress the data to make the filesize smaller . <100kB is very normal for jpg without losing any very discernible quality.

There are some good and inexpensive or free appa out there which can do this very well, eg: jpeg optimizer


----------

